# PerCadu



## Kezza

Check out Percardu on youtube. They are 2 of the percussionist in the isreali philharmonic and to be quite honest I've never seen better players in my life. They also have they best timing and rhythm together that I've ever seen of any duo or orchestra.


----------



## marval

They are a joy to watch, there is great harmony between them. Thank you for telling us about them.


----------

